
India’s Data protection bill:Strong on companies,weak on govt. surveillance - spikengineer
https://blog.mozilla.org/netpolicy/2019/12/10/indias-new-data-protection-bill-strong-on-companies-weak-on-gov/
======
spikengineer
Bill has been referred to joint select committee of both houses of the
Parliament.

Unlikely to pass in this session but could be taken up in the budget session
in February-March.

------
spikengineer
India is due to introduce a very strong Personal data protection bill in the
Parliament today.

Draft bill can be accessed here: [https://www.medianama.com/wp-
content/uploads/Personal-Data-P...](https://www.medianama.com/wp-
content/uploads/Personal-Data-Protection-Bill-2019.pdf)

This bill seems to be drafted on the lines of GDPR but exempts govt. entities.

Strong regulation on social media:

(Page 41): the Central govt may notify “social media intermediary “whose
actions have significant impact on electoral democracy, security of the State,
public order or the sovereignty and integrity of India” as a significant data
fiduciary.

~~~
spikengineer
Live thread from a local news team:

[https://twitter.com/medianama/status/1204308889128169472](https://twitter.com/medianama/status/1204308889128169472)

~~~
spikengineer
Gaming companies are going to have a bad day,

Data fiduciaries will need to verify a child age & obtain consent of their
guardian. Data Protection Authority can classify some as "guardian data
fiduciaries" if they target children or process large amount of children’s
personal data.

~~~
spikengineer
The bill has expanded right to correction to include right to erasure, once
the data is no longer necessary for the purpose for which it was processed.

